# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Bunch of Hor e nutz

## quadhunter260

this thread is for hornet fans and its variants
22 Hornet
22 K Hornet
17 H Hornet
17 Ackley 
19 calhoon
20 Ackley
from plovers to goats 
show off ya hornets and the game or pests youve stung

my abolt LH 22H yet to sting any game 😳

----------


## Max Headroom

19 calhoon??? Is that a caliber?

Sounds like something elmer fudd would be packing...

----------


## Tussock

Shit that is beautiful Muz. You will be deadly with that thing.

----------


## quadhunter260

yes its a wildcat based on a improved hornet case and 20 cal projectiles swagged down to 19 or 19 cal projectiles made from scratch🤔
i doubt be many 19 Calhoon Hornets or 20 Ackley Hornets here in NZ but who knows🤔😎

----------


## Max Headroom

> yes its a wildcat based on a improved hornet case and 20 cal projectiles swagged down to 19 or 19 cal projectiles made from scratch
> i doubt be many 19 Calhoon Hornets or 20 Ackley Hornets here in NZ but who knows


Sounds like a wildcat in the true sense, ie, one that will always be a special, never commercial.

----------


## sometimes1

> this thread is for hornet fans and its variants
> 22 Hornet
> 22 K Hornet
> 17 H Hornet
> 17 Ackley 
> 19 calhoon
> 20 Ackley
> from plovers to goats 
> show off ya hornets and the game or pests youve stung
> ...


Man that’s nice and the bolts on the right side  :Thumbsup:

----------


## imaca

> Man that’s nice and the bolts on the right side


I dunno, sign of the devil if you ask me!  :Psmiley:  Note: my mother sister and daughter are lefties so this is a joke!

----------


## northdude

Got some pics buried in the computer somewhere ill dig out one day id like to give a 17 ackly a try i remember a long time ago the fox shooters out where i lived in aus liked them so always been curious

----------


## quadhunter260

id like to try 22KH or 20AH 
17 are to small for my fat crippled hands🤣

----------


## northdude



----------


## northdude



----------


## hotbarrels

Nothing to see here, move on, next thread ………  :Grin:

----------


## charliehorse

Before this thread gets forgotten about...

Is it obvious that I quite like my new toy

----------


## quadhunter260

nice lookin shooter charlie 😎 keep at it

----------


## Russian 22.

Why do you have the scope so high?

----------


## charliehorse

I was having trouble finding rings and someone suggested that bolt clearance can be an issue so mediums it is. @Russian 22 are you running lows if so what are they? I might look into

----------


## Danger Mouse

> Before this thread gets forgotten about...
> Attachment 124509
> Is it obvious that I quite like my new toy


cz in 22 hornet?

----------


## rupert

The main website for the 22 Hornet (and all of the variants) is saubier.com

----------


## quadhunter260

yes it is was just hoping we'd have a few 22 hornet n variant fans on here😎

----------


## charliehorse

@Danger Mouse 17 Hornet

----------


## quadhunter260

17 Hornet looks impressive for sure on gwh's vids 
im staying with 22 Hornet or rebarrel to 22 K Hornet next year possibly
17 mach2 put me off cleaning bores any smaller than 22 cal 🤯🤣

----------


## Boxton

I like the look of the anschultz 1771 in 17 hornet

----------


## Danger Mouse

> @Danger Mouse 17 Hornet��


Nice. I'm after one

----------


## Mooseman

I have a old Walther 22 Hornet that has been rechambered to the K version. It has had a hard life the blueing is gone and it has a few pits at the chamber end of barrel but still shoots quite well. It cost me 500 rds of handloaded 223 ammo. Have shot a few animals with it , goats being the biggest and rabbits , possums and wallabies making up the smaller animals. Great caliber on the likes of wallabies. Very economical on powder at close to 700 rounds out of a tin. I use the 45 gr Hornady SP mostly but the 40 gr Noslar BT shoots well and is good on rabbits, possums etc. Both shoot to the same point of impact which makes things easier.

----------


## quadhunter260

nice old rig Mooseman 😎 still trying to get out blood My 22 Hornet 😭

----------


## rewa

What powder are you using Mooseman ?

----------


## Mooseman

> What powder are you using Mooseman ?


I currently use AR 2205, My barrel is only 20 inch and with the 45 gr bullet I get 2700fps. My load is about 1.5 grs under the book max but find that in my rear locking action it is ok, my brass doesn't last that long, not as long as a front locking actioned rifle would.

----------


## quadhunter260

@Mooseman thats pretty good for a hornet with adi powder 
ive got lil gun to try in my 20 inch 22 hornet 
might try ar2205 and win 296 at some point as well😎

----------


## Wingman

Just had a Hornet reloading sesh tonight. 
Ive had a few .22x36R, 22 hornets and 22 K hornets over the year and tried many loads such as 2205, 2207, H110 (Win 296), and Lilgun which gave good speed with the least pressure but the stand out powder for speed and accuracy for me is Alliant 300MP.

I liked to run the 40gr Vmax in the K hornet bit the BRNO 465s mag limits my OAL so only load the 35gr Vmax abs 45gr SPs in that one now.
















Last but not least a hare shot and with in minutes it was swooped on buy a local well fed hawk

----------


## northdude

thats some good speed

----------


## Wingman

Yeah I was pushing that powder to see what it could do.. that was 13.5gr but primer was getting flat and craters. Backed it off to 12gr which still gets 3140 and no real pressure signs so the brass wont suffer as bad

----------


## quadhunter260

@Wingman good stuff mine 22 hornet be staying my safe longer than any 223 has bit of old school cool😎

----------


## Russian 22.

> I was having trouble finding rings and someone suggested that bolt clearance can be an issue so mediums it is. @Russian 22 are you running lows if so what are they? I might look into


Ah ok.

Depends on the size of the read bell housing. Some scopes can be wider than others. I usually take it into a good local gun store and get them to check which one's work. You also get them straight away too!

----------


## Wingman

> @Wingman good stuff mine 22 hornet be staying my safe longer than any 223 has bit of old school cool


Yip your Browning is a beauty!  They made the action around the wrong way but still a lovely rifle. 
Love my old 1949 Brno 465 too.. a real gem in great condition. 

I do prefer the K hornets but Id never do that to this old girl. The .22 TCM replaced that role for me with better speed and the brass copes with much higher pressures.

----------


## quadhunter260

ill probably rebarrel to K version next year possibly not thats far away hahaha

----------


## charliehorse

Thought I should run the hornet on some paper and see how it's shooting as it was a bit of a rush job last week. Pretty happy so far

----------


## Wingman

> Thought I should run the hornet on some paper and see how it's shooting as it was a bit of a rush job last week. Pretty happy so far
> Attachment 124690


Yip not to shabby for 10 meter groups  :Thumbsup:

----------


## northdude

1 shot as well  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tech

This is my Weihrauch 22 Hornet. Loaded with Win 296 in RWS cases and Sierra 40 grain Hornet projectiles (1200) it does ok.

----------


## quadhunter260

@Tech Nice one 👍😎

----------


## northdude

Bet its got a nice trigger

----------


## Tech

> Bet its got a nice trigger


Yes the trigger is very nice! The front trigger on most double set triggers has a very heavy pull weight if the trigger isn't set, the Weihrauch is the complete opposite. With the trigger set mine breaks like glass at 8 ounces and with it unset the front trigger still breaks at 1 lb 2 oz (18 oz) but has a fair amount of travel. 
I also have the same rifle in 22 LR but it has their standard trigger and it too breaks like glass with no travel at a nice light 1 lb 4 oz
(20 oz).

----------


## northdude

I thInk theres a law against that kind of thing

----------


## charliehorse

Went for a wander tonight and saw what I thought was a hare through the rangefinder but when I put the scope on him it looked like a rock/clump of dirt, gave a whistle and an ear moved so that was enough for a green light. So what I thought was a nice head shot hare(115m, nothing outstanding but man I'm loving this laser like rifle)for the pot....

Turned out to be not so inviting....

----------


## quadhunter260

fugly lookin hare that bugga 
hopefully ill be able 2 contribute to my thread soon 😳 keep it up fullas😎🤙

----------


## charliehorse

Two less magpies to worry about, no match for the 17H really, but always good fun when the kids are around

----------


## quadhunter260

good stuff CH keep at it 😎👍

----------


## quadhunter260

anymore 22 hornet,22 k hornet or 17 hornet stinging going on lately? 🤔

----------


## southernman

Few photes of the .17 hornet, both CZ.

 CZ American .17 hornet and a few ground squirrels, rifle since sold to GWH.
 CZ Varmint .17 hornet.
 two bunnies with one shot.
 last bunny of the morning shoot, Twizel.

----------


## quadhunter260

nice one southernman 
my Abolt 22 hornet most accurate rifle ive had using factory ammo just havent still blooded it yet 🙄

----------


## southernman

I just ordered a new hornet, Canada day was first of July, 15% off, was enough to place an order for a Anschutz 1771 in .17 hornet, looking forward to having a .17 hornet again for squirrels and small game here in Canada, 
currently shooting a 20 vartarg single shot, its too much for them, and much more expensive to run, except at long range, 250m plus.

----------


## charliehorse

Nice work. Bringing it back with you to nz?

----------


## grandpamac

Greetings,
Thanks for shaming me into getting my .22 Hornet H & R back into action soon. It has been sitting in the back of the cupboard for far too long.
Grandpamac.

----------


## northdude

I've got one of those and it's a good shooter

----------


## charliehorse

@quentin we will await the latest addition.....

----------


## quentin

Looking forward to it arriving. 
Have a permit to disturb from fish and game for Pukeko. Thought I'd get .17 Centrefire added as well as the .22LR, and 12G shottie to the permit.

The .17 Hornet should allow me to get the remaining birds that wised up to my other options. As well as the spurwing plovers, magpies, rabbits and hares  :Grin:

----------


## small_caliber

You have missed a few Hornet based wildcats so I've added to the list  :Thumbsup: 

17, 20 & 22 Mink
10, 12, 14, 17, 20 & 22 Squirrel
17 short mag
20 Tarhanna Hornet
14 Jones
14 Walker
6mm Hornet
25 Hornet
270 Ren
22 ICL Gopher
22 Ackley Hornet

Just to name a few more that I can think of but I do know there are more.

The only pic I could find with names on it, the Bee case is just a bit shorter than the Hornet but holds more powder


One without right to left 17 squirrel, 20 k Hornet, 17 AH, 17 Mink, 20 mink, 22 mink and I think a 25 hornet. I wonder if that Mink case would fit the Remington 581  :Wink: 


Here is a Brno 465 in 22 Hornet


A K hornet



A pair of Cooper 17 AH

----------


## charliehorse

How do they come up with those names......

----------


## quadhunter260

yeah heaps more out there 
but in NZ most likely be 22 h ,22KH or 17HH

----------


## small_caliber

> yeah heaps more out there 
> but in NZ most likely be 22 h ,22KH or 17HH


Nope 17 AH & 20 AH are out there as well and possibly a few others like the 270 Ren & 6mm Hornet.
It is quite surprising the number of wildcats out there in NZ, I know of a 17 Ackley Bee and a 17 Hebee

----------


## quadhunter260

@small_caliber cheers for the info😎 20AH could fun n interesting heck better use my 22 hornet b4 i change it 🤔😆

----------


## small_caliber

> @small_caliber cheers for the info 20AH could fun n interesting heck better use my 22 hornet b4 i change it 樂


You shouldn't be looking at changing the Browning 22 Hornet, just get another rifle and rebarrel it to 20 Hornet  :Grin:  :Thumbsup: 

I have a Remington 581 that could actually make a nice 17 or 20 Mink, I've seen the 581 chambered in Hornet and even in 17Mach IV (not sure I'd go that large a case on that action. It would be nice if it could be done with a useable magazine.

----------


## quadhunter260

took me 13yrs to get the lh 22 hornet as it is so just will use it as is 😁

----------


## Nesika

Its been a while since I saw a photo of the Cooper twins! Lovely rifles...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## charliehorse

These 2 were stupid enough to land in the paddock while I has loading some 17's. 2 very different wounds I'm thinking the "intact" Plover is a result of clipping the grass prior to impact?? 3550fps at 50m would normally equal big mess.

----------


## quadhunter260

good stuff charlie

----------


## quentin

The 17 hornet is here, and ready to head to the range  :Grin: 

Small mishap with the scope that was supposed to go on it, so the supplied scope will stay until the warranty replacement goes through.

----------


## quadhunter260

oh heck the 17s a breeding in this thread 😁

----------


## charliehorse

You guna roll your own @quentin or use factory ammo? What was the mishap with the scope?

----------


## quentin

Yep, roll my own is the longer term goal. Reload for my other rifles, so the outlay for dies, pills, and powder isn't going to break the bank.
More of a fault than a misshap with the scope. Reticle canted slightly when using the magnification ring. Cheaper scope with good glass, and features, and would have ticked the box. Only noticed after removing it from the PCP, and putting it on the CZ.

----------


## quentin

Finally got to use the 17 Hornet in anger.
Alarmingly efficient on Pukeko, 




And to preempt anyone thinking this is illegal, I have a permit from Fish & Game to take them with a 17 Cal centrefire.

----------


## quentin

Still haven't got my scope back, so mounted a 8-32x56 Sightron off a range run. TBH, I really like it, so it will probably stay on the 17 Hornet.
Also got my hands on a second hand composite stock - the one with a rubber coating like a hogue. This had to be one of the most flimsy stocks I have ever encountered!
I made up front and rear pillars, inset a steel block for the Picatinny rail to attach to, poured in stock stabiliser, and bedded the action. Glad I did not have to pay labor for this!
Long story short, it's now a rigid stock, which should do the job just perfectly. And I won't care if I scratch it up or ever need to touch up the woodwork.

----------


## quadhunter260

nice one Q 😎

----------


## southernman

Finally got another Hornet here in Canada, a Anschutz 1771, in .17 hornet, shoots fantastic, smooth feed and nice mags, Out for a hunt yesterday, bunnys and squirrels too quick,  
 Never had a rifle, straight out of the box so accurate, 25gr v-max, 11.3 gr Blackout and got 3 groups under .420, was pretty windy, and i suspect the 20gr Hollow points were getting blowen about a bit. still multiple groups five or six shots, all less than 3/4 at 100m.

----------


## charliehorse

Is that factory ammo in the bottom left?

----------


## southernman

> Is that factory ammo in the bottom left?


Yep federal, 20 gr, Grey tip, box of 50,   I think its the Nosler tipped 20gr, Both groups on the right are Nosler Hollow points, I shot the Federal an hour or so after the other groups, and it had calmed down quite a bit.

----------


## charliehorse

Nice factory ammo group. Shame we dont have more choice in NZ for those that dont reload

----------


## charliehorse

https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...1-2BBCF225D102

If anyone is looking

----------


## quentin

Is this how you do a compressed load?  :Wtfsmilie: 



A RTFM moment right there. Rest were fine when I set the seating die correctly.

----------


## northdude

Or is it your new wildcat

----------


## XR500

Fashion accessory for female hunters/shooters: lipstick holder :ORLY:

----------


## charliehorse

Very cute hahaha I havent had anything like that yet

----------


## charliehorse

2 with 1 shot today at 160m for the 17 Hornet. Point and shoot all day long

----------


## charliehorse

Don't have a fancy dog but I have one of these....

----------


## quentin

Having finished on the Puk's, I thought selling off the 17 hornet was a good idea. (thankfully went to a forum member)
As often happens, after selling the right tool for the job, I got asked to a few other properties to clean up the "f'ers shitting in the water troughs". 
So the search began again for a CZ527. Fortunately the gun dealer just around the corner had one that someone was kicking the tyres on, so I grabbed that as quick as possible.
The leftover bits from other builds got slapped together, and I now have a rifle that's ready to be sighted in. The rubber overmoulded stock was terrible as it came, but after pillars, bedding, and stock stiffening got done, it's pretty solid. The walnut stock is too nice to use, so I've put it aside.



Fingers crossed this one shoots as well as the last!

----------


## charliehorse

Can't believe you'd sell it

----------


## quentin

> Can't believe you'd sell it


Probably won't make that mistake again!

New one shoots ok with the factory ammo.
This was from sighting in today at 100M. This is the first 12 shots through the rifle, so I expect those group sizes to come down.

----------


## charliehorse

Don't expect an answer mate, sadly @quadhunter260 has left us for bigger and better things

----------


## 303shooter

Looks so beautiful in that dusky light. Nearly brings a tear to my eye.

----------


## small_caliber

> Don't expect an answer mate, sadly @quadhunter260 has left us for bigger and better things


I'm sorry to hear that.

Do you know what happened to his Hornet?

----------


## southernman

> Is that factory ammo in the bottom left?


Yep federal, 20 gr, Grey tip, box of 50,   I think its the Nosler tipped 20gr, Both groups on the right are Nosler Hollow points, I shot the Federal an hour or so after the other groups, and it had calmed down quite a bit.

----------


## charliehorse

Nice factory ammo group. Shame we dont have more choice in NZ for those that dont reload

----------


## charliehorse

https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...1-2BBCF225D102

If anyone is looking

----------


## quentin

Is this how you do a compressed load?  :Wtfsmilie: 



A RTFM moment right there. Rest were fine when I set the seating die correctly.

----------


## northdude

Or is it your new wildcat

----------


## XR500

Fashion accessory for female hunters/shooters: lipstick holder :ORLY:

----------


## charliehorse

Very cute hahaha I havent had anything like that yet

----------


## charliehorse

2 with 1 shot today at 160m for the 17 Hornet. Point and shoot all day long

----------


## charliehorse

Don't have a fancy dog but I have one of these....

----------


## quentin

Having finished on the Puk's, I thought selling off the 17 hornet was a good idea. (thankfully went to a forum member)
As often happens, after selling the right tool for the job, I got asked to a few other properties to clean up the "f'ers shitting in the water troughs". 
So the search began again for a CZ527. Fortunately the gun dealer just around the corner had one that someone was kicking the tyres on, so I grabbed that as quick as possible.
The leftover bits from other builds got slapped together, and I now have a rifle that's ready to be sighted in. The rubber overmoulded stock was terrible as it came, but after pillars, bedding, and stock stiffening got done, it's pretty solid. The walnut stock is too nice to use, so I've put it aside.



Fingers crossed this one shoots as well as the last!

----------


## charliehorse

Can't believe you'd sell it

----------


## quentin

> Can't believe you'd sell it


Probably won't make that mistake again!

New one shoots ok with the factory ammo.
This was from sighting in today at 100M. This is the first 12 shots through the rifle, so I expect those group sizes to come down.

----------


## charliehorse

Don't expect an answer mate, sadly @quadhunter260 has left us for bigger and better things

----------


## 303shooter

Looks so beautiful in that dusky light. Nearly brings a tear to my eye.

----------


## small_caliber

> Don't expect an answer mate, sadly @quadhunter260 has left us for bigger and better things


I'm sorry to hear that.

Do you know what happened to his Hornet?

----------

